# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Doc Sust's contest training log

## Doc.Sust

OK, i thought about posting this for a while, i know alot of you dont powerlift, but i will explain what i do and why i do it. i have a meet on october 13th or 14th. i will be doing 3days a wk. tuesday is my press day, wednesday is a leg and back auxillary day, saturday is squat/deadlift day. i will have two optional days, friday is a speed press day, if i feel i need speed work. monday may also be used as a leg auxillary day if i decide to not lift on wednesday because of my scedule or if i feel will need more rest before my next squat/dead day.. another option will also be to skip leg auxillary day if i am planing to go real heavy on the squat/dead day. i will be using a hybrid of westside methods for legs and a hybrid of metal millitia press training for chest. the key to all of this is to strengthen your weakest points to become stronger and listen to your body, so this is NOT an exact program, but rather a template. it will change and adpat to fit what i need so each workout will be different.

----------


## Doc.Sust

tues. aug 7th press day

raw press 
135X5
225x3
315x 3
365x1
405 2sets of 1
335x6

rack press with mini bands doubled starting at one inch above chest
225 3 sets of 3 reps

lockouts 
315x5
405X5
495X5
585x3

2 board close grip
245x16 reps.(set was done until failure)

rotator cuff work, rear delt work ( i dont record exact number or weight, but a few sets of 10-15 reps with 1-2 different exercises, light)

----------


## Fordfan01

good luck brother ill be following along

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^ lol! so will i!!! hahaha. the squat is going to be the tough lift for me this time, i am having alot of trouble getting used to a heavy duty squat suit, if i can figure it out in a few wks, i will be good, if i dont, i will be screwed so we will all see what happens soon enough.

----------


## PEWN

doc... you are freaking strong like a ox man... i will def be keeping up with this thread...

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^thanks buddy! i appreciate it

----------


## audis4

Nice work doc...
I will be following!

----------


## Doc.Sust

wednesday august 8th

pulldowns to stomach 3 sets of 15 reps increasing weight
dbell rows, 3 sets of 10 increasing weight
pullthroughs with bands, 3 sets of 10
stiffleg deadlifts with bands, 2 sets of 15 reps
glute ham raises with bands and weight, 3 sets of 10
band leg curls 3 sets of 10
stability ball abs 3 sets of 25 reps

i really dont record the weight i use on auxillary lifts, because i really dont care how much i can do, i work by how i feel , always trying to push myself to 100%, kept it lighter today because i am still sore from last wk, i did 2 squat /deadlift days last wk . listen to your body.

----------


## dupa95

Thanks for the info DOC I wiil definitely check this out from time to time good luck in advance do use proud brotha.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^ will do buddy, thanks!

----------


## PEWN

update on spot man...

looking good... way to listen to your body ... i def know how that goes... thats how i busted my shoulder up..

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^ it took me years to learn how to listen to my body. i used to try to lift when i was sick, when i was sore, when i was hurt etc etc etc, finaly i realized that this just doesnt work and i have had much better results and ALOT less injuries than i used to. also another key i have learned as i got wiser is that you dont need a ton of volume to achieve great results. if if eel great i may do more volume. if i am using lighter weight, i will use more volume, when i am lifting real heavy, i will use a lot less volume.

----------


## ecto9

Great advice Doc, I'm watching this log. So is sust your fav compound?

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^nope, i never used it lol! just a nickname i got when i was in highschool, i was accused of being on sust when i was 17, which wasnt true, and my buddy kept calling me the "sust" to break my balls. and than after time it just caught on and everybody callled me it and it became normal

----------


## S.P.G

Yeah. looks interesting doc!

----------


## Ajc330

> ^^^nope, i never used it lol! just a nickname i got when i was in highschool, i was accused of being on sust when i was 17, which wasnt true, and my buddy kept calling me the "sust" to break my balls. and than after time it just caught on and everybody callled me it and it became normal


heh good story

----------


## Doc.Sust

Saturday aug 11th

on saturdays i drive an hour to marylad so i can squat at a gym with top powerlifters and have access to a monolift to squat(this is so i dont have to walk out the weight

Box squat bellow parallel with green bands using single ply briefs(green bands add an extra 150lbs to the top of the lift)
135-2 
225-2
225-2
275-2
325 5sets of 2
375 -1
415-1
2 minute breaks btwn sets



speed deadlift raw
135 2 sets of 5
225 -5
275-5
315-5
275 3 sets of 3 reps,30 second breaks btwn sets

reverse hyper machine. alot of weight(didnt add it up) 3 set of 10
standing weighted abs, 3 sets of 12
hamstring curls,entire rack-2 sets of 10, 1 set of 8(pulled my right hamstring on final set  :Frown:  thats a day

----------


## Tbone1975

> ^^ it took me years to learn how to listen to my body. i used to try to lift when i was sick, when i was sore, when i was hurt etc etc etc, finaly i realized that this just doesnt work and i have had much better results and ALOT less injuries than i used to. also another key i have learned as i got wiser is that you dont need a ton of volume to achieve great results. if if eel great i may do more volume. if i am using lighter weight, i will use more volume, when i am lifting real heavy, i will use a lot less volume.


Nice lifts Doc, good luck with your competition. I too can relate to what you said above. I used to train SUPER hard. I've trained when I was sick, only to end up in bed for a week LOL. I've also trained many, many times through soreness, doing heavy bench and squat routines 2-3 times a week. To think I used to wonder why my quads always got knots on the lower outside part during heavy sets! I honestly didn't know! Well I do now, and I'm enjoying it. Now I train heavy once every 6-7 days.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^there are SO many people who over train, it is amazing that you can gain so much more if you dont burn yourself our every workout

----------


## Tbone1975

> ^^^there are SO many people who over train, it is amazing that you can gain so much more if you dont burn yourself our every workout


Definately. I used to wonder why I could only do heavy singles successfully without getting hurt like half the time. Now I know. Now I don't have to worry when I throw a lot of weight on the squat rack, for me anyway, about whether or not I'm gonna tear a muscle at the bottom. The first time I ever did 500, I tore my quad at the bottom. Tore or pulled, I think minor tear. I was at the bottom and said to myself, "cmon man, dammit, you gotta be kidding me." It was the first time doing it. I went up real slow with it though, and got it. That doesn't happen now though. Again good luck with your training.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^thanks buddy

----------


## ODC0717

thanks for the update DOC. good luck at ur meet!

----------


## Doc.Sust

thank u buddy^^^

----------


## TR'05

Great log, Doc! 

Question, pushing, pulling and squating poundage like this do your joints ever become sore? And if they do what is your own protocol? I'm currently using a 5X5 program, three times a week while trying to add strength and mass...I find my elbows are occassionally sore after workouts, but after a few fiteen minute ice sessions the pain subsides for the remainder of the day.

Subscribed! GL with the training!

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^been lucky, my joints are good, if they do get sore i take glucosamine and chodritin with MSM. i use ice if i am sore,but not regularly

----------


## Doc.Sust

8/14./07

press day

raw press
135-5
225-3
315-3
365-3

shirted press
455-3
505-3(nose started to bleed slightly and had a terrible pain in my tooth in the rt side of my face,may be an abcess)
545-1 (had to stop the pain was overbearing felt like i got punched in the face several times, good news was the weight felt light,bad new was my mouth felt like it got hit by a truck. no idea what it is, inever had a cavity or dental work in my life, looks like i need an x-ray)

2 board raw, 315 -3 (tried to do some light work, couldnt do it)

close pulldowns, 3 sets of 10
band rows 2 sets of 10
band face pulls, 3 sets of 15
weighted tri pushdowns 3 sets of 10

----------


## perfectbeast2001

nice log mate. i will be watching. Very interesting insight into how you lazy powerlifters train!! LOL some good numbers there doc, keep it up mate.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> nice log mate. i will be watching. Very interesting insight into how you lazy powerlifters train!! LOL some good numbers there doc, keep it up mate.


thanks beast. and yes us powerlifters are sort of lazy, we dont have to do as much work or train to failure like BBers, but we have to train heavy, which isnt fun.

----------


## cmillett

nice work Doc !
Hope the tooth ache gets better,thats gotta suck.
cant wait too see how your log ends,i'll be watching and learning,maybe after this i wont have to bother you with so many Q's,LOL

looks good Doc  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^thanks my friend.but hey you can ask me whatever you like as much as you like, i dont mind.

----------


## MuscleScience

Hey Doc nice log, long time no talk to. How ya been?

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^doing good my friend,havent seen you in a while. how r things?

----------


## MuscleScience

> ^^^doing good my friend,havent seen you in a while. how r things?


Yeah been pretty busy with first trimester of school, we have finals now so almost done.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^first tri is the worst.it gets better

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Great job bro. Will be tracking your progress

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> thanks beast. and yes us powerlifters are sort of lazy, we dont have to do as much work or train to failure like BBers, but we have to train heavy, which isnt fun.


just breaking your balls man, i am constantly ribbing my power lifter mate about it and he constantly tells me how weak i am!

----------


## Tbone1975

> ^^^been lucky, my joints are good, if they do get sore i take glucosamine and chodritin with MSM. i use ice if i am sore,but not regularly


I've been lucky too I guess, I'd be willing to bet a lot of people are. One of the trainers at my gym teases me about how my joints are gonna fail me with the squats I do. I think I'm good to go though, never seem to have any problems unless I get careless with the weight.

----------


## Tbone1975

> 8/14./07
> 
> press day
> 
> raw press
> 135-5
> 225-3
> 315-3
> 365-3
> ...


That pain is unreal man. Damn! Hopefully that'll work out for ya. Nice lifts, definately the kind of rep and set scheme I want to try at least once in the near future for both my bench and squat. Nice strength!

----------


## Doc.Sust

8/15

well after a quick dental appointment i am back to almost normal so i decided to take my self out for a test drive

raw box squats 15 inch box
145x3
225x5
315x5
405x5
495x2(blood out of the nose again, no pain in the face, but not 100%)

raw partial squats in rack
585X3
675X1
755X3 new PR(personal record) 

raw sumo deads 
135,2 sets of 5 reps
225x5
315X5
365X5

raw speed deads
275 3 sets of 3 reps 
30 second breaks btwn sets

raw partial deads in power rack
225 x3
405 x1
585X1
735X1 (new pr!)


all and all i am way ahead of the game. alot stronger than i need to be this far out of the contest,(and considering all the pain i was in yesterday) but thats a good thing. if i can put it all together at meet time, my goals are MORE than achievable.

tommorow i will do my auxillary day, i will be working weighted abs,core work, hamstrings very light. 

that will be the wk for me, since i am ahead of the game, and i dont want to over train, i am going to back off and "cool my jets" let my face and body heal, and go to the beach tommorow night and do nothing until monday morning. i need the time off from both lifting and work, so fck it, i am on instant emergency vacation!!! lol!

----------


## MuscleScience

How far down do you go on partial deads. I only have one of those dang power racks that dont have the adjustable lower safety bars.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^partial movement for me are about half the motion of the lift at least. i try to keep lowering the weight closer to regular as the comp gets closer. at about 4-5 wks out, i dont do any partials, no need too. the weights i will be doing fo full reps will be equaly as heavy if not very close.

----------


## RJstrong

finally a Dr. Sust log... the moment many of us have been waiting for!!! you know i will be following your progress. good luck brother you have all my support!!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^lol thanks buddy the support is needed!

----------


## Indymuscleguy

> Great job bro. Will be tracking your progress


Doc - I sent you a PM...

----------


## RA

Thanks for posting it up doc. Interesting.

----------


## dupa95

Up dates Doc?

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^next day will be tuesday, my sinus cavity still doent feel right, i guess will see how it works out . but i now definately dont think that pain i felt was my tooth.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc - I sent you a PM...


for some reason, i dont think i got the PM, resend it

----------


## taiboxa

wats ur blood pressure am vs pm? (i gotta know this)
and is there anything ur taking to up it a noticable amount?

----------


## Tbone1975

Great lifts on the 15th. Hope your sinus cavity stops actin' up on ya. Good job!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> wats ur blood pressure am vs pm? (i gotta know this)
> and is there anything ur taking to up it a noticable amount?


got to be honest, i havent taken it, i know it has to be alot higher than it should be,

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Great lifts on the 15th. Hope your sinus cavity stops actin' up on ya. Good job!


thanks buddy, i am still sore for that workout

----------


## taiboxa

> got to be honest, i havent taken it, i know it has to be alot higher than it should be,


ha ur prolly fine.. ignorance is bliss to me when it comes to blood pressure though i have never had a nose bleed... as long as ur seen gains thats all that matters in my book  :Big Grin:

----------


## Doc.Sust

8/21 press day

raw press
135-5
225-3
315-3
365-1
405-1

shirt press 
505-1
545-1
600-1 new pr
635-1 new pr!!! 

all the shirted presses i had trouble touching with in the shirt, i was about 2 inches high, but all the lockouts were SO easy! next wk going to use a looser shirt and see what happens,should be able to touch. good news from this workout, no blood out the nose, blood pressure normal, face pain gone

raw board press 405 2 sets of 5

NOTE all my board presses are done raw, i dont believe in doing shirted boards

raw close grip 315 2 sets of 5
worn out, workout over

----------


## cmillett

CONGRATS onthe prs Doc,those are awsome.what shirt did you get them in ?

By the way I just got threw watching the advanced metal militia vid and found it has helped my arch and setup GREATLY.Cant wait to try it ay the meet,5 wks to go

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^ using my own designed katana double ply, angled sleeves, open back, grid stitched, sleeves 2 inches shorter than normal with a one inch scoop in the neck. i had it desigend with a 44 chest plate and 46 arms. next wk i will be using another katana with a 46 chest place and 46 sleeves with similar modifications

----------


## Doc.Sust

> CONGRATS onthe prs Doc,those are awsome.what shirt did you get them in ?
> 
> By the way I just got threw watching the advanced metal militia vid and found it has helped my arch and setup GREATLY.Cant wait to try it ay the meet,5 wks to go


also, i bench using the millitia from. it works very well for me, i dont train completely millitia, i do a bit of west side as well

----------


## Tbone1975

> 8/21 press day
> 
> raw press
> 135-5
> 225-3
> 315-3
> 365-1
> 405-1
> 
> ...


Nice Doc! Fun to read. Keep it up big guy.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^thanks tbone

----------


## Doc.Sust

8/22 auxillary day
" rotator cuff work"
supraspinatis movement 2 set of 15
external rotation 2x15
posterior rotation 2x15

"rear delt"
face pulls 2x 15

"lat work"

front pulldowns 2 belly 2x15
front pulldowns to chin 2x15

"abs" 
stability ball sit up 2 sets of 25
standing crunches with band resistance 2x 25

hamstrings
band leg curls 2 sets of 15 and one break down set of 30

"quads"
band leg exensions 2x15

"sucky ass cardio"
10 minutes on bike
30 minutes of walking

going to do another 30 minutes of walking tonight, got to get my weight down from my binge eating and drinking in the past

----------


## scottish

Looking good Doc..

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^thanks dude, i am feeling good to!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Doc you have some serious strength... I'll bet you have some very thick tendons...Eh?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc you have some serious strength... I'll bet you have some very thick tendons...Eh?


lol! i guess so, i never really thought about it

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Re-sent buddy. Keep up the hard work bro...





> for some reason, i dont think i got the PM, resend it

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^ will do

----------


## Doc.Sust

8/24

speed press w/ mini bands doubled
225 5 sets of 3
225 1set of 9

lockouts 
405x3
495x3
585X3

done, imust save my strength for big squat day tommorow

----------


## Doc.Sust

8/25

squat/dead day

having trouble. right quad is a mess, lot of pain from "supplements'

not a good workout

box squats, using briefs

145x2
235x2
325x2
415x2
415x2
505x1
525x1(real bad rep. didnt have any spoters, just one guy to work the monolift. i had to grind the rep out, pushed so hard it litteraly hurt my balls! lol! i placed the bar to high and it fcked up my balance which fcked up my form also not to mention my right quad wasnt doing what it was suposed to do

safety bar squats 225-6
315x1(had to call it day here for squats, rt quad just hurt to much

speed sumo deads
135 2 sets of 5
225 2 sets of 5
275 1 set of5
365 x3
405X3
315x10 all reps were done for speed and were all super quick and super light.
would like to do cardio but i cant, i am limping around like a gimp. looks like a little rest,ice, and time to heal is in order

----------


## scottish

Heal up my friend.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^ will do

----------


## cmillett

> 8/24
> 
> speed press w/ mini bands doubled
> 225 5 sets of 3
> 225 1set of 9
> 
> lockouts 
> 405x3
> 495x3
> ...


How do you like the LO's on this day ? instead of doing them on your press day.And also ,are you planning on/or doing any high brd presses ? if so what day do you prefer ?

----------


## cmillett

> 8/25
> 
> squat/dead day
> 
> having trouble. right quad is a mess, lot of pain from "supplements'
> 
> not a good workout
> 
> box squats, using briefs
> ...


Hell,I dont hardly have a right quad,I lost 40% of it in a wreck,people just dont know how much something plays a role untill you loose it.
Oh ,those damn quad supps are a pain,LOL.

----------


## dupa95

Dam those lifts are BIG keep up the good work bro

----------


## Doc.Sust

> How do you like the LO's on this day ? instead of doing them on your press day.And also ,are you planning on/or doing any high brd presses ? if so what day do you prefer ?


i really rather do the lockouts on this day better, i sometimes do them on the shirted press day, but i much rather do them on the speed press day(when i do the speed press day, which isnt often)because i feel i have more strength on this day. after the shirted press,than lower board presses, i am usually to burnt out to get any real good work done because of how much strength i already used on the 1st 2 exercises. as far as higher boards, i dont do them because i dont have a lockout problem and i feel i get enough "high end "work with just the lockouts

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Oh ,those damn quad supps are a pain,LOL.


 yes they are! never going to do "quad supps" again

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Dam those lifts are BIG keep up the good work bro


the squat numbers have to get bigger fast!!!

----------


## akh 1985

how much carry over do you get from your suit?

and what kind is it?

----------


## Tbone1975

> Hell,I dont hardly have a right quad,I lost 40% of it in a wreck,people just dont know how much something plays a role untill you loose it.
> Oh ,those damn quad supps are a pain,LOL.


Hell yeah, depending on what you're using LOL.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> how much carry over do you get from your suit?
> 
> and what kind is it?


the squat suit or the bench shirt?

----------


## akh 1985

squat suit

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^i havent been using the squat suit lately just loose briefs, i will put in on this wk and we will see, i can do at least 500 raw, ihope with the suit to get 700-750 at the meet

----------


## akh 1985

what kind is it?

and what kind of briefs are you using?

----------


## Doc.Sust

metal ace suit with metal pro briefs. i am not a good equiped squater, i am a better raw squater, the equipment fcks me up

----------


## akh 1985

im supprised you dont have problems hitting depth with that combo

----------


## akh 1985

and 250 lbs of carry over is pretty good

----------


## Doc.Sust

> im supprised you dont have problems hitting depth with that combo


i do have problem hitting depth. major problems! i just got a pair of looser metal briefs, if this doesnt work, i am going to try a pair of single ply briefs under the ace, i am actualy afraid of bombing for the first time ever, i dont know how these multiply guys use this equipment, it sucks. this wk i am going to try out the new brifs, i will let you know how good or bad it work out

----------


## Doc.Sust

8/28
press day

going into this day beat up.elbows hurt. this is 3 wks back to back in the shirt. normaly i go in the shirt for 2wks and than take a wk out of the shirt, but i had to try to break in a newer bigger shirt. anyway the day sucked, i didnt touch my torso with any weight in the shirt, shirt is just that damn tight. i even lost weight (8lbs)so the shirt would be loose and still."no dice" i better fix this quick or i will be fcked for the meet, my squats are all high when i am fully equiped, my press cant touch.......FCUK!!!!!!!!!!

raw press
135-5
225-5
315-3
375-1
415-1

shirt
505x2(terrible reps, bare barely moved at all)
545-1
585-1

2/3/4 board presses
30 second break between each board, 3 reps per board for a total of 9 reps


315-9
335-9

lockouts
495-8
585-6

no auxillary day this wednesday, taking time to rest for full gear squat day on saturday.hope it goes better than this piece of crap press day

----------


## Doc.Sust

> and 250 lbs of carry over is pretty good


hell at this point i would be happy with 200lbs of carry over. my equiped form sucks, i truly hate using the gear. i was a great raw lifter when i competed at 181lbs, i am a sub par equiped lifter

----------


## akh 1985

are you a wide stance squatter?

have you thought about using no briefs?

or possibly a different suit?

----------


## cmillett

Doc ,where the hell is your BOSS at ? I love mine,My raw sq is right where yours is and my best out of it is an EASY 700 with no briefs.
Break out the water bottle and start wtting the hell out of your gear once you get it on before you start lifting,that worked well for my katana and my boss.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> are you a wide stance squatter?
> 
> have you thought about using no briefs?
> 
> or possibly a different suit?


wide stance squats. i may try single ply briefs but i would want to go no briefs, the suit is to big to use no briefs at all. the ace is a tough suit to handle. i dont want to buy a different suit, too much cash. i have to just learn to master it, once i do, i will be set

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc ,where the hell is your BOSS at ? I love mine,My raw sq is right where yours is and my best out of it is an EASY 700 with no briefs.
> Break out the water bottle and start wtting the hell out of your gear once you get it on before you start lifting,that worked well for my katana and my boss.


i sold the boss like a dick, i fcked up. i am going to wet the shit out of that thing this wk, and i am going to only use single ply briefs and see how it works out

----------


## akh 1985

tell me about it

im a college student and the money it takes is a lot equp, food, driving to use a monolift or lift with certain people, "supplements"

----------


## Doc.Sust

> tell me about it
> 
> im a college student and the money it takes is a lot equip, food, driving to use a monolift or lift with certain people, "supplements"


i know dude, i know. even having a job , it is still tough to keep buying equipment with all the bills and mortgages i have. i know all about driving to a monolift, my saturday is like a work day, i have to get up at 650 am(earlier than i do for work) drive and hour and 15 minutes, lift and spot for 3 to 3.5 hours, and than drive with traffic home another 1.5 hours or more. the sport is taking a big toll on my mind, my body is banged up, but not bad, but my mind is just sick of all the travel and BS anymore, the gear makes lifting so damn complicated,

----------


## Doc.Sust

8/31

speed press using mini bands doubled. 1minute breaks btwn sets
135-3
225 5 sets of 3
275-3
315-3

shirted board presses
(normaly i am against doing these because i believe they teach bad shirted form, but i have to break in my new shirt and this is one of the best ways to do so. i also think it is a bad idea to do 2 days a wk in the shirt, but i dont have a choice. so i have to suck it up and try to not completely burn out my CNS)

4board
500-3
545-3

3board
545-2

at this point my training partners recomended that i stop so i dont completely overtrain myself. at first i didnt agree , but the more i thought about it, they were right. since i am going to be doing to shirted days for at least the next 2 more wks, iam going to have to drop the volume of training the press to less than normal.

Lat work
multiple sets and multiple pulldown machines and isolated row machines
total of 6 sets varying from 10-15 reps. 

sled drag with a 45lb plate.(just what it sounds like, belt is tied around my waste and a rope is attached to the sled. a 45lb plate placed on top of the sled and you run)

4-100 yard dashes

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/1

BIG squat day

well i finaly hit depth! i used the metal ace squat suit and single ply briefs. less is better for me, the tighter and more material in the suit, the worse i do. for everyone who told me to back off and use less equipment, THANK YOU!

raw squats, 
145-3
235-2
325-2
415-2

briefs and suit w/ straps down
505-1
545-1
595-1
645-1

briefs,suit w/ straps up
705-1 new PR
705-1

i want to open at 700 at the meet, so if iam hitting my opener now, as beat up as i am from workouts now, i should be able to do this easy at the meet. therefore, i am not going to go balls out again on the squat until i am 3 wks out form the meet one more time. also after talking to some of my training partners, 2 wks out form the meet, i am going to do no more squats and deadlifts. i am just going to do some light speed work if i feel up to it and accesory work to let my CNS rest up so i am at full strength mentaly and physicaly for the meet. the bench press i will stop nine days out form the meet and keep it light and without the shirt.

----------


## Tbone1975

> 9/1
> 
> BIG squat day
> 
> well i finaly hit depth! i used the metal ace squat suit and single ply briefs. less is better for me, the tighter and more material in the suit, the worse i do. for everyone who told me to back off and use less equipment, THANK YOU!
> 
> raw squats, 
> 145-3
> 235-2
> ...


Kick a*s! Great lifts Doc!

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^ thanks tbone, i appreciate the encouragement

----------


## cmillett

I know you feel alot better about the meet now =)

so what are you planning on for openers ?
SQ=700
Bench=?
DL=?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I know you feel alot better about the meet now =)
> 
> so what are you planning on for openers ?
> SQ=700
> Bench=?
> DL=?


press 600lbs (i dont think i can open lower, i cant get anything under 600 to touch, i really have to get my press situated, than i will feel solid)

dead-610

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/3

deadlift day

sumo deads
135 2sets of 5
225x5
315x5
375x3
430x3

speed deads
315 3sets of 3

sumo rack deads, 2nd hole(2inches lower than last time i pulled partials)
225-5
315-5
404-5

conventional pull 2nd hole
495-3
585-1
635x1

i have to press tommorow so i kept it short and sweat

----------


## cmillett

> 9/3
> 
> deadlift day
> 
> sumo deads
> 135 2sets of 5
> 225x5
> 315x5
> 375x3
> ...


How is the lumbar of your back holding up after/during this ? due to the suited sq's a couple of days before.
Just curious,Since I've been training my SQ n DL's on the same day for so long now ,I tried too split them up a mnth ago and my lower back was shot !
But I'm also forced too use a 6 day split instead of a 7 day one.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> How is the lumbar of your back holding up after/during this ? due to the suited sq's a couple of days before.
> Just curious,Since I've been training my SQ n DL's on the same day for so long now ,I tried too split them up a mnth ago and my lower back was shot !
> But I'm also forced too use a 6 day split instead of a 7 day one.


my low back actually feels better doing them on the same day or a day later. i deadlifted today like a champ, yesterday i was sore form the squats, but today, after a good nights sleep, i felt good and pulled good. spliting them isnt bad like i did this wk, but my theory is if you squat saturday, and dont dead on that day, you have to train the dead on monday and not a day later, this is done so you will more time to be recovered for the following saturday to squat and pull again. does that make sense? i used to pull on wednesday and squat saturdays.i kept finding that i was constantly sore on saturday from the deadlift day.

----------


## cmillett

Yes that make perfect since,When was spliting my SQ dl days they were 72hrs apart on a 6 day split.So what you say goes right along with my issue of splitting them,But since I am forced to a 6 day split,so I pretty much have to train the SQ and DL on the same day.
Yhanks for making this clear for me  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^no problem.hope it helps

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/4
press day
135-5
225-5
315-3
385-1

shirt work
545-2
585 2 sets of 1

still not touching in the shurt, but i am getting closer. 

real beat up ellbows and tri's are shot.tri'sare really, really shot

finished with some rot.cuff and called it a day

----------


## cmillett

Doc. I know you dont like this but it will save your elbows,instead of bringing the bar down to nothing and letting the weight rest on your elbows,try bringing the weight down to the low boards,it will save your elbows big time by letting the weight rest on the boards instead of your elbows.
I know you like trying too touch weight ,but look at it like this,You pretty much have a good i dea how much it will take too touch once you get to the 1 or 2 brd,and your elbows wont be near as bad if any beat up,vs. fighting the weight and beating your elbows too hell,then trying too press in the meet without confidence and with beat up elbows.
Just my opinion bro =) But your the Doc =)

----------


## cmillett

maybe some of scottishes cheesecake will make you feel better,LOL

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc. I know you dont like this but it will save your elbows,instead of bringing the bar down to nothing and letting the weight rest on your elbows,try bringing the weight down to the low boards,it will save your elbows big time by letting the weight rest on the boards instead of your elbows.
> I know you like trying too touch weight ,but look at it like this,You pretty much have a good i dea how much it will take too touch once you get to the 1 or 2 brd,and your elbows wont be near as bad if any beat up,vs. fighting the weight and beating your elbows too hell,then trying too press in the meet without confidence and with beat up elbows.
> Just my opinion bro =) But your the Doc =)


i did do your board presses last friday, i think it isnt a bad tool at all to help break in the shirt. for the rest of the wk, i am doing no more chest. going to give myself a break

----------


## Doc.Sust

> maybe some of scottishes cheesecake will make you feel better,LOL


i would love to, but i am cutting weight, down to 209lbs today, trying to reach 205 and than i will dehydrate right before the meet

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/5

deadlift technique day

today is about learning how to pull using the equipment. 135 on the bar, set up and pull. practice make perfect, form is everything with all the 3 lifts. alot of time when you try thicker equipment, it throws your form way off. today i tried to deadlift in my METAL ACE squat suit. results were great!!! this will be the suit i will use at the contest instead of my old single ply relic marathon suit and original titan briefs. i have a REAL good feeling about the ACE suit

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/7 
squat,dead day

raw squats,ass to floor
135-5
225-5
315-5
405-5

box squats with blue bands(bands add an extra 200lbs of resistance to the top of the lift)

135-2
225-2
275-2
315-2 
225-5

raw deadlift with mini bands doubled

135-3
225 3 sets of 1
275-1 
315--1
365-1
405-1

glute ham raises
lats 
weighted abs
all reps btwn 10 - 15 reps for various sets and variations

done

----------


## cmillett

Nice clean and basic SQ DL day Doc.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Nice clean and basic SQ DL day Doc.


thats the way to keep, simple and easy, good workout, my hamstrings are burning!

----------


## thetank

hey man sweet log..thanks for doin it
killer lifts btw!!!
peace
tank

----------


## Doc.Sust

thanks tank! i appreicate it

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/ 10 auxillary day

pulldowns to chin 3 sets of 10


rows with bands 2 sets of 10 


weighted abs with bands, 3 sets of 10

pullthroughs 2 sets of 10 with two mini bands 
1 set of 15 with one mini band

single leg band curls using 2 bands 2 sets of 10 for each leg

double leg band curls using 2 bands 2sets of 20

----------


## kman

Just stumbled across this log, great job doc. Best of luck.

----------


## Doc.Sust

thanks K -man, i hope all is going well with you and your sport.

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/11 press day

raw press 
135-8
225-5
315-3
405-1 

shirted press 
545 2 sets of 1
515 3 sets of 1
best shirt day yet, shirt is breaking in and as i lose weight it fits better, didnt touch but getting closer. one of partners who is a 900lb plus presser told me that i wasnt bringing the bar down quick enough, so we lightened up the weight to work on brining the bar down quicke, and i came closer to touching with the lighter weight, than the heavier weight,which is a real good sign. i think it is starting to come together.

raw rack lockouts
315-3
405-3
495-3
585-3
675-3 new PR

rotator cuff work
rear delt
chest suported rows
tri pushdowns
everything done for 2 sets 8-12 reps

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/13

speed press, with blue bands and 1 set of chains
135-3
185-5 sets of 3
225-3

med grip 3 board press
315-5
365-5

close grip one set of chains
225-5

band tri push downs
1 set of 15

----------


## audis4

lookin good doc!
is your comp in november?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> lookin good doc!
> is your comp in november?


nice avatar, even though i dont dig inzer, good to see a powerlifting logo on this board

contest is oct 13th. getting down in weight, i hope i will be 205 tommorow, from that weight, i can dehydrate to 198 easy

----------


## Doc.Sust

8/14
squat dead day

raw squats
135-2
225-2
315-2
405-2
455-2
495-2 stoped here, no spoters

dead using ace suit
135-3
225-3
315-3
405-3
495-3

partial raw squats, 2 inches lower than last time
495-3
585-3
675-3
(pulled right glute)

partial deads. bottom hole in the rack 
sumo 
225-3
315 3

conventionial (thought it would be less painful on the glute, i was wrong!)
315-3

stoped here, i was tired and didnt want to make the glute any worse

----------


## akh 1985

why did you decide to go raw on your squats so close to the meet?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> why did you decide to go raw on your squats so close to the meet?


i hit depth in the suit 2 wks ago, so i am now confident in the suit. normaly we train on saturdays, but not this wk because there is a meet tommorow and some of our team is competeing so i have to help. so long story short, i had to train at home, without a monolift, so i went raw just for this wk because i didnt want to have to walkout crazy heavy weight,and also to give my cns a break. putting 650 to 700lbs of weight or band tension on your back every wk takes a toll on you. i figured a down wk was ok considering how well i have been doing, and how much heavier i am going to be going.i have 2 more wks of training left, next wk in briefs only,bands and on a low box , and the following, fully suited up, than 2 wks off beofre the meet.

----------


## akh 1985

yeah bands are rough. but they make straight weight seem easier

im glad to hear your hitting depth in the suit

----------


## Doc.Sust

> yeah bands are rough. but they make straight weight seem easier
> 
> im glad to hear your hitting depth in the suit


yesm thanks for some of you suggestions, they helped, i have been drowning the suit in water and it works like a charm

----------


## akh 1985

yeah double ply can be a pain 

in a perfect world it would be single ply and untested

----------


## akh 1985

where is your meet? 
your competing in the apf right?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> yeah double ply can be a pain 
> 
> in a perfect world it would be single ply and untested


 the more i think about that, the more i agree. i used to compete drug free and raw, and i beat the snot out of my body. the supportive equipment helps make it more enjoyable, and the multi-ply is just a pain in the ass.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> where is your meet? 
> your competing in the apf right?


upstate NY. sanction SSA, spin off of APF,just like the UPA, APA,and IPA etc etc. just another new org that started because no one can get along with kierian kidder

----------


## akh 1985

4 more weeks! when do you plan on cutting out deadlifts?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> 4 more weeks! when do you plan on cutting out deadlifts?


2 wks out, going to dead this saturday and than the next monday and thats it

----------


## Doc.Sust

9-17 auxillary day

rows, 2 sets of 15
face pulls 2 sets of 15
supraspinatus raises 2x15
ext rotation 2x15
single leg curls 1 set of 15, 1 set of 10
double leg curls 1set of 15, 1 set of 10
standing abs 3 sets of 15 with doubled mini bands
glute ham raises , 5 sets of 5 reps with various resistance
dimel deads, 135 for 1 set of 15 

done, last auxillary day until contest is over. the rest of my final workouts will focus more on the core lifts

----------


## C_Bino

Your lifts are a little scary, I mean I just got back from the gym and thought Im a badass. Then I looked in here and realized Im a ***** LOL.

All the best to you in your comp big guy, you got a big support team. And if you let us down then you are pretty much banned lol.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> , you got a big support team. And if you let us down then you are pretty much banned lol.


lol!!! thank bino, no pressure on me at all right? lol! thanks for the compliment buddy!

----------


## CroMagnum

just wanted to say that your log is great. ive been considering pl'ing once I drop some weight and your log has given me great insight. Thanks and ill continue reading if you continue posting!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> just wanted to say that your log is great. ive been considering pl'ing once I drop some weight and your log has given me great insight. Thanks and ill continue reading if you continue posting!


sure i will keep posting. remember this is my pre-contest training, my off season will be a little different, so i will start a new log. i will train alot lighter with less supportive equipment if any and no "supplements." i train most of the year being "supplement free"

----------


## akh 1985

> no "supplements." i train most of the year being "supplement free"


thats interesting. would you mind sharing why you do this

----------


## Doc.Sust

> thats interesting. would you mind sharing why you do this


do you get what i am saying when i say "supplement"(wink,wink) free,???

if you do the reason is obvious, i dont believe in doing "supplements" all year round because it can do damage to many organs and your HPTA etc etc,

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/18

raw press
135-3
225-1 
315-1
365-1

shirted press
500-1 no touch
520-1 no touch
550-1 no touch
600 - no touch and missed the rep

shirted boards, 2 board 515-3
1 board 515-1

triceps were fried, will do more bench work on friday to make up for what i couldnt do today. the regular reps sucked today, but the fact that i was able to touch on a one board with 515 is a better sign. still, i HAVE to touch something to figure out my opener, i only have 2 wks of training and i hope i do it next wk, so i can take a wk off out of the shirt

using a shirt EVERY wk like i am doing is a mistake, i would normaly NEVER train like this, i would probably do every other wk, or two wks shirted and one wk off. i have had to push my self more to try to break in this new shirt. 

i set up a contraption in my basement to try to stretch the shirt out using chains put through the shirt and attaching plates to the chains and draping the shirt over my power cage. i than added sets of chains to each side for more weight. we will see if it works.

----------


## akh 1985

> do you get what i am saying when i say "supplement"(wink,wink) free,???
> 
> if you do the reason is obvious, i dont believe in doing "supplements" all year round because it can do damage to many organs and your HPTA etc etc,


dont you feel like your taking 2 steps formard and then 1 step back when you come off?

and if you dont mind, what does your "supplement" regimen look like and whats the duration?

You can do it through pm if that would be better.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Doc, how long is your peaking program?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> dont you feel like your taking 2 steps formard and then 1 step back when you come off?
> 
> and if you dont mind, what does your "supplement" regimen look like and whats the duration?
> 
> You can do it through pm if that would be better.


i will pm you. i dont feel like it is taking 2 steps fwd one back, i keep alot of my gains. also my over all health is more important to me than my gains. supplementation is only 12-13 wks followed by a minimum break of 12-13 wks or longer if i dont feel like competeing

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc, how long is your peaking program?


12 wks, thats it but i can shorten it to 6 wks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 12 wks, thats it but i can shorten it to 6 wks


12 weeks is what I also use..

----------


## Doc.Sust

> 12 weeks is what I also use..


12 seems to work the best for me.

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/19, bench shirt dilema update

anyone who has been following the log knows my shirt hasnt let me touch with the press, i have a size 44 double katana, and a larger 46. cant touch in either, i made a deal to get rid of the smaller shirt(since there is no way in hell i will probably ever fit in the shirt again) for a larger size 48 titan boss shirt and an old double denim. i hate to change my shirt up this late in training, but if i cant touch, i cant compete, so at least now i will have some options in case i dont end up touching in my 46 katana.

this right here is why i HATE geared powerlifting. i was a raw competitor before hand and a damn good one( not meant to sound egotisitical or to boast.) what i liked was you never had to worry about, bars not touching, or equipment being to loose or to tight, or any bullshit for that matter, all you needed was a belt and knee wraps and you were set to go! i wish it was this easy now, but to compete with the best, this is the crap you have to do. quite frankly, it sucks! besides lifting, and supplementation, it is just one more problem to worry about. it costs you more money, and you need more people to help you lift when using this equipment, and it beats the shite out of your body because of the heavier weight you have to use to get the equipment to work.

sorry, i had to vent a little

----------


## akh 1985

> 9/19, bench shirt dilema update
> 
> anyone who has been following the log knows my shirt hasnt let me touch with the press, i have a size 44 double katana, and a larger 46. cant touch in either, i made a deal to get rid of the smaller shirt(since there is no way in hell i will probably ever fit in the shirt again) for a larger size 48 titan boss shirt and an old double denim. i hate to change my shirt up this late in training, but if i cant touch, i cant compete, so at least now i will have some options in case i dont end up touching in my 46 katana.
> 
> this right here is why i HATE geared powerlifting. i was a raw competitor before hand and a damn good one( not meant to sound egotisitical or to boast.) what i liked was you never had to worry about, bars not touching, or equipment being to loose or to tight, or any bullshit for that matter, all you needed was a belt and knee wraps and you were set to go! i wish it was this easy now, but to compete with the best, this is the crap you have to do. quite frankly, it sucks! besides lifting, and supplementation, it is just one more problem to worry about. it costs you more money, and you need more people to help you lift when using this equipment, and it beats the shite out of your body because of the heavier weight you have to use to get the equipment to work.
> 
> sorry, i had to vent a little


I hear you! I hate double ply(besides briefs). 

But keep your head up. You have already figured out your squat and deadlift. All you have to do is get your bench together. You still have time to get it together. If you feel you cant touch in the katana figure out an opener in a different shirt, then if you want you can always go back to the katana. Don't get down, your almost there, just keep your head right and nothing can stop you!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I hear you! I hate double ply(besides briefs). 
> 
> But keep your head up. You have already figured out your squat and deadlift. All you have to do is get your bench together. You still have time to get it together. If you feel you cant touch in the katana figure out an opener in a different shirt, then if you want you can always go back to the katana. Don't get down, your almost there, just keep your head right and nothing can stop you!


thanks dude, tha ti s the plan, geat an opener in the boss shirt and than switch to the katan and see what i can hit. thanks for the pick me up, i really need it, trying to get all 3 lifts together with the gear on is such a pain in the ass!!

----------


## TheRhino

Have read alot of your posts, just curious what the rest of your equip is that you are using: belt, wraps, etc.... 

Unbelievable the control you have on the weights you are putting up, your partials and lockouts even!

Keep it up, I aspire to do the weights you are using one day.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Have read alot of your posts, just curious what the rest of your equip is that you are using: belt, wraps, etc.... 
> 
> Unbelievable the control you have on the weights you are putting up, your partials and lockouts even!
> 
> Keep it up, I aspire to do the weights you are using one day.


thanks my friend. it really means alot to me. dont aspire to do the weights that i do, aspire to do MORE than i do!!! you can do it if you put your mind to it and work hard.

equipment i am using, 

squats-metal ace squat suit with metal pro briefs , 13mm inzer PR belt, chuck taylors shoes, metal knee wraps, and an oll pair of 12 inch wrist wraps if i need them

press- katana double ply grid stitched open back,(having lots of problems with this shirt, i have a back up one coming soon) inzer 36 inch wrist wraps, any pair of shoes i am wearing at the time, and 10mm inzer lever belt

dead- metal ace suit, no briefs, wrestling shoes and the 13mm pr belt

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/21

speed press 30 second breaks btwn sets
135-5
185-3
225-3
275-3
315-3

mini bands tied under the bench and than triple loped around the bar
225-3 sets of 3

3 board raw press medium grip
315-5
365-5
405-4 missed 5 the rep

close grips press
225-8 real easy
275 5 easy

lat pulls 3 sets of 10

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/22
squat/dead day

foam box squats with blue bands, using briefs, 
145-2
235-2
325 3 sets of 2
375- 2 sets of 2
415- 1x1
455 1x1 new PR(personal record)

speed deads, mini bands doubled, 15 sec.btwn sets
225-5 sets of 2

partial sumo deads bellow knees
225-5
315-5
405-5

close stance raw safety bar paused box squats
135-5 
235-5
285-5

blue band good mornings
1 set of 50

standing weighted ab crunches
weighted ab situps(bar behind my head with weights, feet tucked under the bench) it is a weird movment, but nothing works better than this for your abs for core strength

----------


## scottish

everything looks good doc. I think Up state NY, is a bit of a drive for me or I would come up and cheer ya on.

Hell ya never know.. Ive driven farther for no apparent reason.. LOL

----------


## Doc.Sust

> everything looks good doc. I think Up state NY, is a bit of a drive for me or I would come up and cheer ya on.
> 
> Hell ya never know.. Ive driven farther for no apparent reason.. LOL


i have driven alot of places for no aparent reason at all too! lol!! i appreciate the fact that you would want to cheer me on, thank you!, but save the drive, until i touch weight in a shirt,i am still have a possibility of bombing and being DQ from the meet

----------


## scottish

nah, you'll be fine. 

Funny thing about just jumping in the truck and driving for no apparent reason. LOL Sucks having to drive back though.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> nah, you'll be fine. 
> 
> Funny thing about just jumping in the truck and driving for no apparent reason. LOL Sucks having to drive back though.


yep that is the worst part!

----------


## cmillett

Sh!t ,lets drive too the BUNNY RANCH =)

----------


## cmillett

Have you put the Boss shirt on yet Doc ? After talking too Ken Anderson on the phone about one a few mnths back , I bellieve I would nee atleast another 50lbs. on my bench too be able too handle the carry over.
Be sure too let me know what you think about the Boss shirt after you use it,even though it might be a little big on you

----------


## scottish

I'd give my left nut to go to the bunny ranch.. I cant give my right one, cuz Im right nutted..

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Have you put the Boss shirt on yet Doc ? After talking too Ken Anderson on the phone about one a few mnths back , I bellieve I would nee atleast another 50lbs. on my bench too be able too handle the carry over.
> Be sure too let me know what you think about the Boss shirt after you use it,even though it might be a little big on you


not yet. still waiting. maybe today, do you know if ken anderson has boss shits with the new nxg super plus material? tian are ASSHOLES about the boss shirt, i have called them several times and they always told me they didnt make a boss shirt, that they gave a few prototypes to sponsored lifters and that is it. if you know if titan is finaly selling the boss shirts to the general public. let me know

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I'd give my left nut to go to the bunny ranch.. I cant give my right one, cuz Im right nutted..


i am sure there has to be a brothel closer to you than the bunny ranch, you just have to look a little harder

----------


## cmillett

> not yet. still waiting. maybe today, do you know if ken anderson has boss shits with the new nxg super plus material? tian are ASSHOLES about the boss shirt, i have called them several times and they always told me they didnt make a boss shirt, that they gave a few prototypes to sponsored lifters and that is it. if you know if titan is finaly selling the boss shirts to the general public. let me know


Ken Anderson 
808 Kossman Dr.
Denton, TX 76208
Office # 940-382-4050
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.andersonpowerlifting.com 

Give him a holar,and let me know what he has too say.He's one of the nicest most helpfull person I've yet too talk too about the equipment.Be sure too tell him about yourself and your PL history,stats and all,And I'm pretty sure he will jump on this too help you in any way he can,BTW he ahs one of the fastest turn arounds I've seen .

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Ken Anderson 
> 808 Kossman Dr.
> Denton, TX 76208
> Office # 940-382-4050
> Email: [email protected]
> Web: www.andersonpowerlifting.com 
> 
> Give him a holar,and let me know what he has too say.He's one of the nicest most helpfull person I've yet too talk too about the equipment.Be sure too tell him about yourself and your PL history,stats and all,And I'm pretty sure he will jump on this too help you in any way he can,BTW he ahs one of the fastest turn arounds I've seen .


i got a single ply katana from him when they first came out (when i was doing single ply meets) turn around time was 1 wk!!! titan the company blows,if you order directly from them you wait at least 8 wk. pete(who owns titan)is a dick. i cant figure out why their customer service sucks so bad. if you ask them to make a custom product for you, thye get all pissy, and 9 out of 10 times they wont do it for you. inzer products are not my favorite, but john will do ANY custom thing you ask for, and the turn around time is very quick. 

i have been looking at the metal pro bash shirt, maybe my next choice, so far, i love all my metal gear, i know one guy who has the older shirt and loves it.this maybe the way to go.

boss shirt came in, ididnt see it yet, my girlfriend has it at work, so i will see it soon and give you an update

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/25

press workout

loose boss shirt 500 fro 1 reps! got my opener!

katan shirt
550-1 no touch
585-1 no touch easy lock out
585 dumped the weight on my stomach because i was trying anything to touch, but no good. strained my back, stoped here. i am DONE working in the shirt, i have done more work than i would normaly ever do in a shirt because i couldnt touch. i also riped the grid stitching in the katan shirt, hopefully this will allow me to touch a little more easily.

meet attempts will look like this

500 opener, boss shirt

2nd attempt 600, katana

3rd ??? will have to see how the 2nd goes,

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/25

press workout

loose boss shirt 500 for 1 rep! it touched so now i have my opener!

katan shirt
550-1 no touch
585-1 no touch easy lock out
585 dumped the weight on my stomach because i was trying anything to touch, but no good. strained my back, stoped here. i am DONE working in the shirt, i have done more work than i would normaly ever do in a shirt because i couldnt touch. i also riped the grid stitching in the katan shirt, hopefully this will allow me to touch a little more easily.

meet attempts will look like this

500 opener, boss shirt

2nd attempt 600, katana

3rd ??? will have to see how the 2nd goes,

----------


## cmillett

gotcha opener  :Wink: 

How did 500 come up with the boss,Did you have too work for it or do you still have some gas left in the tank ?

----------


## cmillett

Oh BTW,what did your carry over look like in the single ply Katana ? just curious,I've never put a single ply on before,thats why I asked.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Oh BTW,what did your carry over look like in the single ply Katana ? just curious,I've never put a single ply on before,thats why I asked.


i didnt use a single, it was my same old double Katana.i did take out the gird sticich after the workout, it is still double ply, just now , you can feel both layers since they arent sewn together, this should give me a little less suport, i am going to thorw on the shirt on friday, to see if removing the grid did any good. i have used a single before. i was getting about 150lbs out of it

----------


## Doc.Sust

> gotcha opener 
> 
> How did 500 come up with the boss,Did you have too work for it or do you still have some gas left in the tank ?


it came off the chest fine,but the tricep lock was a little more me than it should be., the shirt is just to big, the chest plate is about 1 inch more than it should be and the sleeves are about a half inch to loose. the shirt would fit a 220 to a 242 lifter. i think the boss would be a real good shirt, easy grove, very springy off the bottom, and considering how loose it was, it did give me a good ammt of tri support.

----------


## cmillett

Good,let me have it LOL,J/K

The reason I asked about the single ply Katana,was that I remeber you getting one a while back.I was considering to get one too see how the groove and carry over was.The problem I have with shirts is that I have extremely long arms for my height,I'm 5'7'' with a 74" reach,so even with a big arch ,my elbows are still deeper in the hole than someone of equal height.So thats why I'm considering on a shirt that fits a little tighter,and lets me get into the hole with atleast 500.Right now my raw is in the low 400's(405-425).and my best ever out of my 2ply katana is 525 (in the gym).I just dont get any stretch or ROM out of the shirt at all,and what little I do is due too my long arms.So hopefully you can see my problems with a shirt,I have too get one a little bigger than most just too get too touch,in turn,I run out of support on the way back up due too the shirt being a tad too big.
I'm just genetically fvucked for shirted benching,should have stayed with boxing.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Good,let me have it LOL,J/K
> 
> The reason I asked about the single ply Katana,was that I remeber you getting one a while back.I was considering to get one too see how the groove and carry over was.The problem I have with shirts is that I have extremely long arms for my height,I'm 5'7'' with a 74" reach,so even with a big arch ,my elbows are still deeper in the hole than someone of equal height.So thats why I'm considering on a shirt that fits a little tighter,and lets me get into the hole with atleast 500.Right now my raw is in the low 400's(405-425).and my best ever out of my 2ply katana is 525 (in the gym).I just dont get any stretch or ROM out of the shirt at all,and what little I do is due too my long arms.So hopefully you can see my problems with a shirt,I have too get one a little bigger than most just too get too touch,in turn,I run out of support on the way back up due too the shirt being a tad too big.
> I'm just genetically fvucked for shirted benching,should have stayed with boxing.


here is what i would do, i would get a custom double shirt with a losser chest plate and tighter arms.that should help. i bet that crazy super phenom would work for you, shirt is easy to touch in and has alot of spring and tri support. i dont know waht inzer charges the general public for the shirt, but i know it is expensive

----------


## akh 1985

im glad you found your opener. i know its not what you wanted but you still get two aattempts to try and touch something in your katana

----------


## Doc.Sust

> im glad you found your opener. i know its not what you wanted but you still get two aattempts to try and touch something in your katana


i think i willhit 600 at the meet, i through on the shirt again today, without the grid stitching,it makes it alot easier to get closer to the chest

9/28


few sets of raw warm ups

shirt work- 
550 2 sets of 1, stoped here, triceps are severly bruised and shot, didnt touch, but i felt really good, i a, 90%certain i can touch with more weight.

speed presses 30 sec breaks 225 with various grips
6 sets of 3

raw 2board,3 board, 4 board, done with 3 second breaks betwn boards
405 for 9 total reps
done

----------


## Doc.Sust

9/28
squat with suit
warmups.....etc etc

705-1
755-1 new pr!

one more session on the deadlift, and i am done training until the meet. no auxillary work will be done

----------


## scottish

Good luck bro

----------


## Doc.Sust

thanks buddy!

----------


## akh 1985

> i think i willhit 600 at the meet, i through on the shirt again today, without the grid stitching,it makes it alot easier to get closer to the chest
> 
> 9/28
> 
> 
> few sets of raw warm ups
> 
> shirt work- 
> 550 2 sets of 1, stoped here, triceps are severly bruised and shot, didnt touch, but i felt really good, i a, 90%certain i can touch with more weight.
> ...


im happy your equpment issue is coming together

your gonna do great!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> im happy your equpment issue is coming together
> 
> your gonna do great!


thanks, i am glad too, the shirt is my katana shirt is the only issue. we will see what happens at the meet, the damn shirt bruised my entire tricep, it looks like i tore it, the inside of my entire arm is black and blue.

----------


## cmillett

Doc ,ygpm brother

----------


## Doc.Sust

oct 2nd 
deadlift

FINAL TRAINING DAY!!

225-1
315-1
405-1
495-1
585-3 paused reps. new pr!

well ready to rock and roll. 
squat- is on

press- shirt problems, but manageable.may try a whole new shirt on meet day

deadlift -is on

wish me luck on oct 13th. thanks for the support guys. i will let you know how i did

----------


## cmillett

go kick some azzzzzzzzz brother !!!!!!!!!! 
wish i could be there too hand the bar too ya !

----------


## Doc.Sust

thankscmillett, meet is on Sat.iwilllet you know how it works out

----------


## Drive

good luck!!!!

----------


## TR'05

GL, Doc!! 2000 FTW.

----------


## cmillett

Game day Doc,hope all is going well  :Wink:

----------


## scottish

Dood luck Doc..

----------


## TR'05

Looking forward to any updates when you have time, Doc. Hope it went well!

----------


## Doc.Sust

well i hat to let you down, it went like crap!

squats 700-miss
700- good PR
750- good PR

press

550-used metal viking MISS
550-used super phenom MISS
600- katan, i finaly touched, but i had no tri strengthe left

bombed out of the meet

yes i am happy with the squat, and if you read the training journal, you all know i had ALOT of shirt problems,so i kind of saw this coming. well, i am getting rid of all my new shirts, i am making a trade to get my old shiert back that i did 575 in, and i am going to stick with that shirt. i learned a good lesson, a tighter shirt with too many modifications isnt always a good thing.

taking 2 wks off from training,rest and relax, stop supplements for a few months and get back to the drawing board

----------


## cmillett

Doc ,you gave it your best considering the bench issues,you didnt let us down by any means and there will be other meets =) 
I hear you on the shirts with too many modifications,thats what I think about the katana,it has SOOOOOOOO much support and a hard too find groove.
What shirt are you going back too ? I'm probably going too go back too the rage X 2ply (those shirts AKWAYS gave me a good pop off the chest),but I would like too try a tight single pl Katana 1st. Or maybe even the phenom you suggested too me.

Spring isnt too far away Doc,I'm pretty sure youll be making your goal lifts by then bro ! Train hard and smart bro  :Wink:

----------


## TR'05

Sorry to hear it didn't go as well as you'd hoped, Doc. Enjoy the time off...nothing like a little recharge then back to training.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Sorry to hear it didn't go as well as you'd hoped, Doc. Enjoy the time off...nothing like a little recharge then back to training.


thanks man, i appreciate it

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc ,you gave it your best considering the bench issues,you didnt let us down by any means and there will be other meets =) 
> I hear you on the shirts with too many modifications,thats what I think about the katana,it has SOOOOOOOO much support and a hard too find groove.
> What shirt are you going back too ? I'm probably going too go back too the rage X 2ply (those shirts AKWAYS gave me a good pop off the chest),but I would like too try a tight single pl Katana 1st. Or maybe even the phenom you suggested too me.
> 
> Spring isnt too far away Doc,I'm pretty sure youll be making your goal lifts by then bro ! Train hard and smart bro


stay away from the super phenom, i didnt like it, my friends love the super phenom, but i hated it. i am going to trade back to my original double f6, i am in the process of making a deal for it now, i also am going to get a 48 katana, one size bigger, not options, no grid stitch, just a stock shirt and see if i can work it in. was your katana grid stitched? i cant remember

----------


## cmillett

Yes it is grid stitched,and I will stay away from the super phenom.I've never had the chance too try an F6 yet.Might have too one day.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Yes it is grid stitched,and I will stay away from the super phenom.I've never had the chance too try an F6 yet.Might have too one day.


the f6 is like that katan with a little less support, it is alot easier to touch

----------

